# The last one-updated w/PHOTOS pg3



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 4, 2013)

We have wax and a momma who is over it. poor 2 Sox wont eat well,she just nibbles a little and hasnt pooped all day but pooped a ton last night. I cant get pics to upload from my phone so ill do it later lol

This is daddy, This is his last foal as he was gelded this past January.




A not so happy and over being preggers momma!!




this was taken at about 6pm, you can see a chunk of wax on my hand too!




You can see her milk in this photo dripping off her teats







Not sure if you can see the drainage in this photo at the bottom of her vulva but its bloody.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 4, 2013)

Sounds awful close... maybe an announcement soon


----------



## lexischase (Jul 4, 2013)

How is she doing Heather?


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 4, 2013)

shes restless this evening and her milk was a VERY sticky gold/white mix when I looked at her at 6pm. I unfortunatly had to go home but thanks to my grandma and aunt who are sleeping in the barn with her! To bad I have to be up at 4am!!! I almost called off but then she wouldnt think about foaling! ROFLMAO


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2013)

Good luck and safe foaling to grandma and aunt, who may well be foaling her down right now!!


----------



##  (Jul 5, 2013)

Any update?? Sounds like your new little one is quite imminent! Safe foaling !! Waiting for an announcement!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 5, 2013)

She was miserable all night.wouldnt eat,drink or poop. She was much better this am and demanding to go outside.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 5, 2013)

How is she doing tonight?...or are you celebrating without us? LOL...we're waiting...hope all is well!


----------



## Wings (Jul 5, 2013)

Hoping it was, or will be, I safe and hassle free birth! Fingers crossed


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi ladies. Its a bitter sweet. We have a beautiful sorrel pinto filly!!! On the down hill end,it was a red bag delivery. We have a live foal though. The filly is weak,shes three hrs old and islts hard for her to stand. We have to hold her up and help her walk and nurse. Momma on the other hand doesnt seem to care. Shes very tired and sore. She wanting to roll but not at all, only once in three hrs. Shes had banamine. Weve talked to the vet and hes staying in touch. I am sitting outside her stall now just monitoring. Ill post pics later of find me on face book- Heather Doty


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 5, 2013)

So sorry to hear that 2 Sox had a red bag delivery, but glad that she is ok. Will be saying prayers for your little filly. Have you tried gently syringing a few cc's of colostrum into her to help? Or you may need your vet to help at this early stage. Red bag babies are often very weak and slow to get started due to the lack of oxygen during the birth, some needing 'bottle' feeding every couple of hours for quite a while to give them a chance to recover - last year Renee bottle fed little Merlin for around two weeks until he was able to feed for himself.

Good luck - please keep us updated on the little one's progress.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 6, 2013)

The vet said since she is willing to nurse dont bottle feed her.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 6, 2013)

Absolutely!! If she is nursing that's brilliant - what a good girl!

I'm sure you are busy with her and 2 Sox, but would love to see some pics when you have a free moment.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 6, 2013)

Thya ive been trying to update from my phone but it wont let me.ill upload some tonight!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 6, 2013)

Hoping that the filly continues to nurse and keeps getting stronger. Sending prayers.


----------



##  (Jul 6, 2013)

As long as baby is guzzling some milk, she should get stronger and stronger. Remember, in this first day you should get baby up and eating a little each hour, round the clock, then every 2 hours tomorrow. It takes a while, and some of us have done it until we thought we couldn't survive -- but the little ones made it through.

Congratulations on your new baby. Red bag deliveries are difficult on mom and baby, and YOU, but congratulations on getting that little one safely to the ground! You did it, and you should be proud of yourself for quick actions that saved your little one.

Don't give up, it's hard work, but baby will be acting just fine in a few days, and you'll have nothing but fun ahead!!

CONGRATULATIONS!! Can't wait for a picture!


----------



## Eagle (Jul 7, 2013)

Congratulations and well done for being there to help



. Most of us have experienced a red bag or two and as the other ladies have said they can be very hard work to get the babies going but it is well worth it in the end. As Diane said make sure she is nursing every hour as these babies will lay and sleep for hours if they are left alone and then they become too weak to nurse. You will soon see a huge difference, it is like someone turning a light on and they become totally normal foals.

As to mum, she might need more than one dose of benamine as red bags are hard on them and they often take longer to get over.

Looking forward to pics


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 7, 2013)

I know everyone is looking for pics. I sat down to upload them this morning and my computer crashed...one more thing..ugh!

Still having problems with mom not eating. Gave her mineral oil by vets choice and more banamine.baby doesnt seem to want to eat much so were putting her on a bottle. This has been a roller coaster ride. I am ready to leave them at the vets as my schedule doesnt allow me ne there as much as needed and my grandma is exhausted. Weve never had a red bag. Keep praying!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 7, 2013)

prayers for your little girl and also mom feels better soon

It is so hard to keep up a schedule when there's a problem


----------



## countrymini (Jul 7, 2013)

Congrats on you little girl. Hope both her and mum both continue to get better


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

Update...the mare is really dehydrated so bad her milk is like pudding. We nearly almost lost the foal because shes dehydrated from the milk. We were told to give the foal pedialite and theyre going to the vet first thing in the am.


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2013)

Prayers for mom and baby and you. Sounds like vet intervention is the best thing in this case. Praying for a quick turn-around once momma gets some fluids and starts feeling better. Keep us posted.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 8, 2013)

Sending prayers and healing thoughts for them both - and ((((HUGS)))) for you.

Please let us know what the vets say.


----------



##  (Jul 8, 2013)

yes, please.


----------



## lexischase (Jul 8, 2013)

Heather texted me pics of the filly yesterday, and I haven't had the chance to upload them until now. She asked me to share them, so here they are!

Still praying for the sweet mare and her precious filly.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks lexi! As of now the baby is on pedialite,4 oz every hr mixed with a table spoon of mineral oil and a tsp of karo. At midnight she can have a milk supplement. Shes not to suck off momma and she has a feeding tube. Doc gave her two bags of fluids. Momma was pumped with mineral oil and electolytes as well. Said to put her on grass and no grain,she can have alfalfa hay. She still isnt drinking but slightly interested in hay and grass. Doc thinks she has ulcers so were treating that too. He thinks she could have a liver issue


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 8, 2013)

continued prayers for your 2 ladies


----------



## chandab (Jul 8, 2013)

BriarwoodAcres said:


> Thanks lexi! As of now the baby is on pedialite,4 oz every hr mixed with a table spoon of mineral oil and a tsp of karo. At midnight she can have a milk supplement. Shes not to suck off momma and she has a feeding tube. Doc gave her two bags of fluids. Momma was pumped with mineral oil and electolytes as well. Said to put her on grass and no grain,she can have alfalfa hay. She still isnt drinking but slightly interested in hay and grass. Doc thinks she has ulcers so were treating that too. He thinks she could have a liver issue


Ask your vet if soaked hay pellets or soaked beet pulp would be ok for the mare, it might help to get more water into her system. [if the mare will eat either. And, if you already have them, so you can try without buying a whole bag to find out she won't eat either. Perhaps soaked alfalfa hay cubes, since he recommended alfalfa.]


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 9, 2013)

Unfortunatly beet pulp is oit of the question he said no grain substance ir additives lol


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2013)

Most horses will eat grass even if they are not feeling well so keep trying that - the best 'quality' that you can find even if you have to lead her to it.





Prayers are still coming for your precious pair, and thank you for the pictures - what a beautiful little filly!


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2013)

You can also soak the alfalfa hay, just to make it wet so she gets some moisture from it, or soaked alfalfa cubes.

Sending lots of prayers for their continued recovery.

Your filly is just beautiful!!!! Sooooo pretty!!


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 9, 2013)

Can you cut or pull grass for the mare to eat? We have had to do that when all else fails and it can help. Did your vet say he was worried about hyperlipemia? They can get that from not eating which makes it important to find something she will eat. We have tried offering small piles of as many different hays or feeds as we could come up with just to see what they would eat.

Still sending prayers.....your filly is lovely!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks ladies.the mare is on grass and shes been eating normally for almost 4 hrs and drank water.


----------



##  (Jul 9, 2013)

OH THAT IS WONDERFUL NEWS!!!!! She should recover quickly now that she's got her appetite back, and the grass is wonderful for her!

Not eating, as Mary said, can really throw those liver enzymes in a tizzy. I wasn't worried when you said maybe a liver problem, as I know once they get fluids and start eating again things can get back to normal and I'm so glad it was true this time too!

So, now more pictures of both ladies please (when you have the time....! LOL)


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 9, 2013)

Brilliant news!





Praying that she will soon be feeling a lot better!


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

The night is just getting worse. Were purdue boind


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2013)

Praying for you....and keep us posted.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

After a terrible night at Purdue University we lost our precious filly. She was so weak and sick. I feel like I didn't do enough but I know I did everything in my power between 3 vets to save her. It took the vet a Purdue 4hrs to find a vein to IV her with. When we finally found one, she kicked it out as it was on her inside hind leg. Then we found another one in her neck and at that time it was to late, she was fading fast. This sickens me so much. This baby had so much sentential value to me. She was the last baby of Hot Shot( my avatar) who means the world to me and out of my favorite mare. She was beautifully marked as well. She was everything wanted.

Mom on the other hand is doing well, shes at Purdue still on IV fluids... will stay updated on her as I know nothing yet.


----------



## happy appy (Jul 10, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I'm glad the mare is recovering at this point.


----------



## chandab (Jul 10, 2013)

So sorry about your loss.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your beautiful little filly

the heartbreak that goes with the happiness of breeding is just so much to bear sometimes (((HUGS)))

you certainly went above and beyond with all you could do to save her..

prayers for your mares full recovery


----------



## lexischase (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh Heather I am so sad to read this. So sorry for the loss of the special little filly, I will continue my prayers for the mare. Big hugs to you, call or text me if you want to talk.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 10, 2013)

I am so sorry you lost your filly after doing everything you could. Unfortunately another example of why breeding minis is not for the faint of heart. Continued prayers for your mare and hugs to you.


----------



## BriarwoodAcres (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I am so sick to my stomach on this.filly.i feel horrible likr i shouldve done more but i know you csn only do so much. I am taking pretty hard,this filly meant so much to me even before she was born


----------



##  (Jul 10, 2013)

Please do not even think you are responsible, or could have done something more. You did all you can, and brought that little one to the ground. For whatever reason, it was just not to be. I'm very sorry for the loss of this special filly, but you did so much for her and more than so many would have even tried to do.

Sending {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to you, and prayers that momma recovers quickly. Again, be assured in your heart that you did what was possible, and then some.

We suffer losses in breeding, it's a hard road sometimes, but there is always something ahead of us that keeps us going. Sending prayers that your future holds bright successes.


----------



## AnnaC (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh no!! I'm so very sorry, she was such a beautiful little girl. Please know that you did all that you could to save her, no-one could have done more. Sending prayers that your mare makes a full recovery, bless her she must be grieving too.

((((HUGS))))


----------



## little lady (Jul 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you.


----------



## Wings (Jul 10, 2013)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## misty'smom (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so sorry to be reading that you lost your little girl. My heart just breaks for you and I can not imagine how you feel. Just know that you did everything you could to help her but sometimes God has a different plan for these little Angels.........I will pray for your mare to continue to improve and get back to good health.


----------



## Eagle (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss, you did everything you could for her.


----------



##  (Jul 13, 2013)

How is momma doing? Praying she's improving each day.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jul 13, 2013)

Im so sorry to hear about your little filly...it sounds like you did all you possibly could have done and then some. Im sure your hurting but there was nothing you could do..these things happen. I hope your mare is doing better.


----------

